# Live or dead?



## mrmarcdee (Sep 20, 2015)

Going to go pick up some free craigslist pine tomorrow morning. Was just wondering if y'all had any idea if this wood is dead or alive just by seeing this picture? Thanks


----------



## mikeswoods (May 18, 2009)

Looks like it was cut while healthy-------


----------



## mrmarcdee (Sep 20, 2015)

Thanks for the quick reply, although not sure what it means 
The post said the tree was cut down 2 days ago.


----------



## shoot summ (Feb 21, 2014)

If it's been cut down, wouldn't it be dead at this point?


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Better get some anchor seal and take with you. The ends of the logs need to be coated as soon as possible. 

There is no way to tell from the picture if the tree was dead before it was cut down. They hold the bark for a long time after they die.


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

...Mate, its in 20 different pieces. If that tree isnt dead, weve got the first confirmed case of a zombie tree


----------



## mrmarcdee (Sep 20, 2015)

Steve Neul said:


> Better get some anchor seal and take with you. The ends of the logs need to be coated as soon as possible.
> 
> There is no way to tell from the picture if the tree was dead before it was cut down. They hold the bark for a long time after they die.


Thanks for the info.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*not so simple*



shoot summ said:


> If it's been cut down, wouldn't it be dead at this point?


Wood from a dead tree is different than wood from a freshly cut tree that was growing. Dead trees have dead wood and they have stopped growing a long time ago.

A healthy tree that was cut down several years ago can have good wood if it was stored above ground so it won't rot. A healthy tree that has laid on the ground can have "spalted wood" and still be very useable.

Those Pine logs will be good for bowls and not much else in my opinion. They are too short for useable lumber.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

woodnthings said:


> Wood from a dead tree is different than wood from a freshly cut tree that was growing. Dead trees have dead wood and they have stopped growing a long time ago.
> 
> A healthy tree that was cut down several years ago can have good wood if it was stored above ground so it won't rot. A healthy tree that has laid on the ground can have "spalted wood" and still be very useable.
> 
> Those Pine logs will be good for bowls and not much else in my opinion. They are too short for useable lumber.


+1 As pine not even good for firewood. I think the owner of the land where the wood is now is trying to get free trash hauling.

George


----------



## shoot summ (Feb 21, 2014)

woodnthings said:


> Wood from a dead tree is different than wood from a freshly cut tree that was growing. Dead trees have dead wood and they have stopped growing a long time ago.
> 
> A healthy tree that was cut down several years ago can have good wood if it was stored above ground so it won't rot. A healthy tree that has laid on the ground can have "spalted wood" and still be very useable.
> 
> Those Pine logs will be good for bowls and not much else in my opinion. They are too short for useable lumber.


I was being a little facetious, should have included a smiley...

The OP asked:

"Was just wondering if y'all had any idea if this wood is dead or alive just by seeing this picture?"

He didn't ask, "was this tree dead before it was cut down".

The picture shows a tree that has been cut up, it would obviously not be alive at that point... :laughing::laughing:

My attempt at Saturday night humor was a bit flat.


----------



## mikeswoods (May 18, 2009)

For turning, log pile wood often has some wonderful surprises--

I was sipping coffee on the deck one day and got to looking at a stack of cherry fire wood--
I spotted one log with a wavy grain---gave that to a turner friend--holy cow--what an amazing chunk of wood that one turned out to be.


----------



## laggi (Oct 23, 2015)

mikeswoods said:


> For turning, log pile wood often has some wonderful surprises--
> 
> I was sipping coffee on the deck one day and got to looking at a stack of cherry fire wood--
> I spotted one log with a wavy grain---gave that to a turner friend--holy cow--what an amazing chunk of wood that one turned out to be.


+1:yes:


----------

